# device initiated services: eth0?

## ohio_wookie

everytime i boot it trys loading eth0 when i use eth1. theres eth0 is not anywhere in rc-update. but right before eth0 trys to load it says 

```
device initiated services: eth0
```

how do i shut this off? its on my laptop so it boots up more often than my desktop, and im tired of always babysitting its boot process.

----------

## hanni_ali

Add the following line to /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

```

that will sort it, it's a device initialised service hence it detect's it so tries to start it.

----------

## ohio_wookie

perfect, thank you much

----------

## plastikman187

Thank you this worked for me too.

----------

## a16b03

I solwed this by renaming /etc/init.d/net.lo to /eth/init.d/net.rl0 on gentoo/freebsd ( I think i works for linux too)

----------

